# معلومات عن الفشل في انابيب المراجل



## بسملة (18 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اود ان احصل على معلومات عن اسباب فشل انابيب المراجل البخارية وماهي الفحوصات الواجب اجراءها لها ان امكن . واود ان اشكر جميع العاملين في هذا الموقع الرائع وجميع من يرد على هذا الموضوع:84:


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

هناك أنواع مختلفة من الغلايات (المراجل)، أبسطها هو الغلايات الأسطوانية ذات الغلاف (Shell-type boiler)  ، و التي يتم تسخينها بواسطة لهب مسلط على جدارها الخارجي. و ينبغي عند اختيار نوع الغلاية، أو تصميمها، أن تتم مراجعة العوامـل الحراريـة و الهيدروليكية و الإنشائية و نوع الوقود وأنظمة الاحتراق، لتناسب أغراض التشغيل.

وتختلف المشاكل المرتبطة بالغلايات عموماً تبعاً لنوع الغلاية و نظام تشغيلها، لذلك فإنه من المناسـب الإلمام ببعض المصطلحـات مثل، الغلايـة، مولدات البخار، غلايات الضغط الحرج، الضغط المنخفض، الضغط العالي، البخار، و غلايات تسخين المياه الساخنة (hot water heating boilers) . و تتضمن مواد القوانين المختلفة، و كذلك الرموز المدونة على الغلايات، التعريفات الخاصة بمتطلبات التركيب أو إعادة التفتيش، و تراخيص تشغيل الغلايات.


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

كما يحتم التطوير المستمر في تقنيات التحكم و أجهزة القياس إلمام القائمين بتشغيل الغلاية بإجراءات التحكم الحديثة القائمة على أساس نظام متكامل يتضمن المتغيرات التالية:

· أحمال التدفق الحراري Load flow for heat  ، استخدام العمليات أو توليد الطاقة الكهربية.

· تدفق الوقود و كفاءة الاحتراق .

· تدفق الهواء اللازم للاحتراق المناسب الذي ينتج عنه أقل تركيز للملوثات .

· معدلات تدفق المياه و البخار لمتابعة التغير في الأحمال .

· معدلات سريان عوادم احتراق الوقود للحصول على أكبر قدر من الطاقة الحرارية .


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

غلايات مواسير اللهب (Fire-tube boiler)  :

في هذا النوع من الغلايات تتدفق الغازات المرتفعة فى درجة حرارتها الناتجة عن الاحتراق عبر قنوات (غالباً ما تكون على شكل مواسير) تمر داخل وعاء للماء . كما يحتوي هذا الوعاء أيضاً ماسورة كبيرة (ماسورة اللهب flame tube ) يتم بداخلها حرق الوقود . غالباً ما تستخدم غلايات مواسير اللهب لأغراض التسخين و الأغراض التجارية و الاستخدامـات الصناعيـة. و تؤثر متطلبات انتقال الحرارة على شكل الغلاية و تركيبها بحيث يسمح تصميمها باستخلاص و نقل أكبر قدر من الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن الاحتراق إلى المياه .

مدخنة


صمام أمان


صمام إيقاف


بخار​
منظمات الضغط


مقياس الضغط


مستوى المياه


حارق


وقود


صندوق الدخان الأمامي


هواء​
غرفة الاسترجاع


ماسورة لهبية


وقود


الشكل رقم (2-1) غلاية ذات مواسير لهب ثلاثية الممرات

(Three-Pass Fire-Tube Boiler)​


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

غلايات مواسير المياه (Water Tube Boiler)
في هذا النوع من الغلايات تتواجد المياه داخل مواسير حيث تتدفق نواتج الاحتراق (الغازات الساخنة) من حولها (الشكل 2-2) .

تتكون أسطح التسخين في الغلاية من مجموعة من المواسير، بعضها معرض مباشرة للهب و البعض الآخر معرض لتدفق الغازات الساخنة الناتجة عن احتراق الوقود . و تزود مجموعات المواسير بعوارض جارفة (Baffles)  تعمل على إيجاد مسارات متعددة لتيار الغازات الساخنة المتدفق لتزيد من كفاءة أسطح التسخين . و بهذا تنتقل الحرارة إلى المياه في الغلاية عبر مواسير رقيقة المقطع مقارنةً بسمك جدار غلاية مواسير اللهب. و يمكن بالتالي زيادة ضغط التشغيل (working pressure)  أكثر مما هو متاح في غلايات مواسير اللهب . كما يمتاز هذا النوع من الغلايات عن غلايات مواسير اللهب من ناحية انخفاض الأضرار التي قد تنتج من حدوث تشققات بأحد المواسير إذا ما قورنت بالأضرار التي قد تنتج من جراء تصدع أو تشقق الغلاف المحيط بغلاية مواسير اللهب . 

موفر


الفرن


مواقد تعمل بالوقود و مزودة بالهواء من خلال صندوق الهواء العمومي


سخان فائق معلق


أسطوانة البخار


مجموعة الحمل الحراري


العوارض الحارفة لتيار الغازات الساخنة​


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

تقنيات معالجة المياه



تعتبر نوعية الميـاه عنصراً أسـاسياً و مؤثراً في كفاءة الغلايـات و أنظمـة البخار. و تحتوي مصادر المياه المختلفة على شوائب متنوعة مثل الغازات الذائبة، و المواد الصلبة العالقة و الذائبة. و تعتمد عمليات معالجة المياه إما على إزالة تلك المواد أو تخفيض تركيزاتها إلى المستوى الذي يحد من تأثيراتها السلبية أو على إضافة مواد أخرى للحصول على نفس النتائج. و تهدف معالجة مياه التعويض في الغلاية 
(make up water)  إلى:

· منع تكون القشور في الغلاية (scales)  و في المعدات الملحقة بها و التي تؤدي إلى انخفاض كفاءتها و حدوث أضرار جسيمة بها.

· الحد من تكون الرغوة و تجنب تلوث البخار بالمواد التي تحتويها مياه الغلاية .

· الحد من تآكل جسم الغلاية بسبب الأكسجين الذائب في مياه التغذية، و تآكل مواسير شبكة البخار بسبب تواجد ثاني أكسيد الكربون . و يحدد الملحق (C)  نوعية المياه التي يوصى باستخدامها لتغذية الغلايات.

و هناك طريقتين أساسيتين في معالجة المياه: المعالجة الخارجية و المعالجة الداخلية.



1 المعالجة الخارجية للمياه

تعتمد هذه الطريقة على إزالة الشوائب الموجودة في المياه أو تخفيض تركيزاتها قبل دخولها إلى الغلاية. و تستخدم هذه الطريقة في حالة ارتفاع نسبة بعض الشوائب في المياه إلى الحد الذي لا يستطيع معه نظام الغلاية التعامل معها. و أكثر الطرق شيوعاً في المعالجة الخارجية للمياه هي التبادل الآيوني (ion exchange)  و نزع الغازات من المياه (dearation)  و نزع المعادن (demineralization)  . و تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه من الضروري إجراء كشف دوري على المتغيرات الأساسية التي تحدد نوعية المياه و تسجيلها، 

و تستخدم مجموعة الاختبارات الجاهزة للكشف عن نوعية المياه (water test kits)، أما الكشف عن الأملاح الذائبة الكليـة فيتم بواسطة جهاز قياس القدرة التوصيلية (conductivity meters) .


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

انا فى الخدمة لو اردت المزيد


----------



## جيهان كمال (22 فبراير 2006)

_تكون القشور و الحمأة _

تحتوي المياه على نسب متفاوتة من بيكربونات و كلوريدات و كبريتات و نترات الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم و الصوديوم، بالإضافة إلى السيليكا و بعض آثار الحديد و المنجنيز والألومنيوم .

تتسبب أمـلاح الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم في عسر الميـاه، أما معظم قشـور الغلايات والترسيبات الأخرى في أنظمة التبريد فتتسبب فيها مركبات الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم. و يمكن تقسيم أملاح الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم إلى مجموعتين:

1) بيكربونات الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم التي تتسبب في العسر القلوي للمياه (العسر المؤقت أو عسر الكربونات) و يسهل التخلص منها بالتسخين، فيتحرر غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون مما يؤدي إلى تكثف البخار الحمضي الذي يرتبط بمشاكل التآكل في شبكة توزيع البخار . 

2) كبريتات وكلوريدات و نترات الكالسيوم و الماغنسيوم التي تتسبب في العسر الغير قلوي (non-alkaline hardness)  (العسر المستديم) و لا يمكن التخلص من هذه الأملاح بالغليان. و عادة ما تتواجد النترات بكميات صغيرة للغاية.

إن استخدام المياه الخام مباشرة في الغلاية ينتج عنه تكون القشور الصلبة التي تلتصق بأسطح التسخين . و تتميز هذه القشور بانخفاض توصيلها الحراري (1.15 و 3.45 وات/متر ْم) مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة المعدن فيلين و تحدث به نتوءات و انبعاجات و شقوق عند الضغط المرتفع مما قد يتسبب في نتائج خطيرة.

و تعتبر أكثر الأجزاء تأثراً بهذه الظاهرة هي أنابيب المياه التي تتعرض للإشعاع الحراري ، أو مواسير الأفران في الغلايات ذات الغلاف الخارجي، حيث تكون معدلات انتقال الحرارة و بخر المياه مرتفعة. أما المواسير المعرضة للحرارة بواسطة الحمل الحراري أو التوصيل فإنها تستطيع تحمل سمكاً أكبر من القشور المترسبة قبل توقفها عن العمل. و تقدر الخسارة المباشرة في الحرارة أو في الوقود نتيجة ترسب القشور بـ 2% أو أقل في غلايات مواسير المياه بينما تصل إلى 5 أو 6% في غلايات مواسير اللهب حيث تكون أسطح التسخين أصغر حجماً.

و تمثل الغازات الذائبة نوعاً آخر من المشكلات إضافة إلى مشكلات ترسب الحمأة والقشور. فتتسبب غازات ثاني أكسيد الكربون و الأكسجين الذائبة و ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يتحرر عند تسخين المياه التي تحتوي على البيكربونات في تآكل الموفرات و مكونات الغلاية الأخرى. و حيث أن البخار المتولد يحتوي أيضاً على هذه الغازات الذائبة فإن متكثفاته تؤدي كذلك إلى تآكل المواد المعدنية. و تحت ظروف معينة، قد يحمل البخار المتولد بعض الأملاح و المواد الصلبة العالقة إلى شبكة توزيع البخار والآلات التي تستخدم البخار فتترسب بها تلك الأملاح و المواد الصلبة.
2 المعالجة الداخلية للمياه

تعتمد المعالجة الداخلية على التخلص من الشوائب الموجودة بالمياه في داخل الغلاية. و تتم المعالجة إما في خطوط مياه التغذية أو داخل الغلاية نفسها. و من الممكن الاعتماد فقط على المعالجة الداخلية للمياه كما يمكن الجمع بين المعالجة الداخلية و الخارجية. و يصمم نظام المعالجة الداخلية للمياه للتغلب على مشكلات عسر مياه التغذية، و التحكم في التآكل، والتخلص من الأكسجين الذائب، و الحد من الجسيمات المحمولة مع تيار المياه . و من خلال هذا النظام يتم التخلص من العسر القلوي للمياه الخام و ترسيب الأملاح المسببة للعسر عن طريق التسخين. أما العسر المستديم فيتم ترسيبه في الغلاية عن طريق إضافة بعض القلويـات مثل كربونات الصوديـوم و الصودا الكاوية، و فوسفاتات الصوديوم. و نظراً لارتفاع أسعار هذه المواد فإن استخدامها يقتصر على الحالات التي تكون فيها المياه الداخلة ذات نوعية رديئة. إلا أنه في نظم الغلايات التي تعمل عند مستويات ضغط جوي أعلى من 14 بار، أو في حالات العسر المنخفض لمياه التغذية فإن استخدام هذه المواد يكون ضرورياً.


----------



## بسملة (28 فبراير 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الضاهر ان خبرتك ممتازة في هذا المجال ارجو ان تسمحي لي بالاستفسار في حال لو احتجت المزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جيهان كمال (28 فبراير 2006)

على الرحب و السعة


----------



## جيهان كمال (28 فبراير 2006)

*إن من أسباب انهيار أنابيب الغلاية هو (العسرة) إن عسرة الماء تودي إلى تكون طبقات من الكلس على الأنابيب تودي إلى عدم انتقال الحرارة إلى الماء مما يؤدي بدوره إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأنابيب وبالتالي تلف تلك الأنابيب.** 
**لذلك فان المياه المستخدمة في الغلاية لابد و أن تكون منزوعة الأملاح اى يتم معا لجتها ونزع* *الأملاح عن طريق** 
WATER TREATMENT PLANT **بعد إنتاجها من وحدات المعالجة الكيميائية وهذه* *المعالجة تتم بطريقة المعالجة الأيونية وبذلك نحصل على مياه منزوعة الأملاح ويتم* *تخزينها في الخزانات ليتم استخدامها* 

*حيث إن المشكلة الأساسية في أنابيب الغلاية هي جودة المياه المستخدمة في الغلاية ونزع الأكسجين والغازات الغير قابلة للتكثيف سواء في نازع الغازات أو بإضافة المواد الكيمائية مثل الهيدرازين*

*تعالج المياه وذلك بنزع الأملاح منها عن طريق وحدة المعالجة بنظرية كاتيين ومن ثم تجميعها في خزانات التغذية الاحتياطية وتستخدم كمياه تعويض للوحدات خلال الدورة البخارية ويتم ضخ المياه إلى خزان التغذية عن طريق دورة المتكاثف وهناك يتم طرطشة المياه داخل نازع الغازات فتسقط المياه إلى أسفل والغازات الغير قابلة للتكثيف يتم سحبها خارج المنظومة ويتم تسخين المياه المتساقطة إلى خزان التغذية بواسطة التلامس المباشر بين المياه والبخار وكلما زادت درجة حرارة المياه قلة نسبة الأكسجين.*

*وتحقن مادة الهيدرازين في خزان التغذية للتخلص من الأكسجين ورفع الأس الهيدروجيني إلى 8.2 اى وسط قلوي خفيف وهى مادة خطرة تستخدم بحرص تام *

*ويتم ضخ المياه إلى الغلاية وهناك يتم حقن مادة يتم حقن مادة تراى صوديوم فوسفيت في الدرم وذلك للتخلص من الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم ليتم التخلص منها عن طريق خط التصريف المستمر*​*وخلال سحب المياه في الدائرة البخارية يتم حقن المياه بمادة الهيدرازين وهى تتفاعل عند درجة حرارة 
اعلي من 120 درجة مئوية فينتج عنها الأكسجين الذي يتم التخلص بسحبة من خزان التغذية ويتم أيضا التخلص من الأكسجين عن طريق تذرية المتكاثف في خزان التغذية في جزء علوي يسمى DEARATOR 
أو نازع الغازات الغير قابلة للتكثيف وهى ضارة لمعدن الحديد الذي يتكون منة جدار الغلاية PIPE WALL 

ويتم حفن ثلاثي الفوسفيت لرفع درجة الموصلية في الغلاية إلى 35 والتخلص من نواتج هذا الحقن في الاسطوانة العليا UPPER DRUM بواسطة التصريف المستمر  *


----------



## بسملة (6 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة لقد وفرت علي الكثير من الجهد


----------



## الكرتاوي (6 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eyadamk (9 مارس 2006)

بالاضافة لما ذكرته الأخت جيهان من معلومات قيمة من اسباب انهيار الانابيب في الغلاية: التلامس المباشر للهب مع الأنبوب او حدوث تسكير في أحد الانابيب أو تراكم السناج على بعض الانابيب مما قد يؤدي هلى حدوث hot spots و فروقات في درجات الحرارة على نفس الانبوب و بالتالي انهياره. ايضا تتم معالجة مياه التغذية من مركبات السيليكا و الحديد لتجنب ترسبها داخل الغلاية.


----------



## بسملة (11 مارس 2006)

ممكن اعرف كم نحتاج من الوقت او ما هي الفترة الزمنية حتى تضهر هذه العيوب في الانابيب؟ لدي انابيب استخدمت لمدة سنتين فقط والمشكلة الوحيدة الضاهرة فيها هي التكلسات ، ولم الاحض اي فشل بسبب التأكل؟


----------



## eyadamk (13 مارس 2006)

التكلسات بشكل غير طبيعي سببها المعالجة الغير كاملة لمياه التغذية ... بالنسبة للزمن ذلك يعتمد على درجة التكلس ... راقبي اي تغير على لون الانابيب من الsight glass للغلاية ان ظهر لديك hot spots فذلك يعني ان الضع يحتاج لمعالجة سريعة ... في العادة كأجراء وقائي و علاجي للتكلسات يتم عمل acid cleaning لانابيب الغلاية حيث يتم تحضير محلول HCl و يضاف اليه acid inhibitor ثم يتم تدوير الحامض في الانلبيب و قياس تركيزه و كلما نزل التركيز يتم اضافة كمية اخرى من الحامض و هكذا الى ان يثبت التركيز . ثم يتم تدوير قاعدة بنفس الطريقة يليها غسيل بالماء ثم فتح mude drum و تنظيفه من الرواسب.


----------



## بسملة (15 مارس 2006)

في الحقيقة ان الانابيب التي لدي درجة التكلس لها عالية بحيث ان احد الانابيب قد اغلق تماما بالتكلسات فترى التكلسات اصبحت قطعة واحدة


----------



## eyadamk (15 مارس 2006)

في مثل هذه الحالة ينصح بمراجعة نظام معالجة مياه التغذية لديك واضح انو فيه مشكلة عويصة... واضح ان الغلاية تحتاج ل inspection سريع و من ثم معالجة التكلسات و الانابيب المعطوبة !!! هل الغلاية تعمل الأن تحت هذه الظروف ؟؟ ... المشكلة ان الأنبوب يمكن ان ينصهر من درجات الحرارة العالية في حال عدم وجود مياه داخله او اذا كانت كمية المياه لا تغطي كافة الانبوب. مهم جدا في هيك حالة ان تراجعي فحوصات وحدة التناضح العكسي و فحوصات وحدة الD.I أو الsoftner (موصلية الماء). قيمة الموصلية المطلوبة في مياه التغذية تعتمد على نوع الغلاية و ضغطها.


----------



## ايمن رزق (27 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ياباشمهندسة جيهان كمال
يوجد مجال جديد لمعالجة مياة الغلايات باستخدام الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية . فهل لديكم اى معلومات بخصوص هذا المجال وما هى مميزاتة وعيوبة
وجزاكى اللة خيرا
فانا من اكثر المهتمين بمداخلاتك العلمية بمجال الغلايات وهى مفيدة للغاية


----------



## alamal (2 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وفي جهودك الطيبه


----------



## mohammadjaber (4 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا على هذه المشاركة الطيبة اود ان اسالك اذا لذيكي فكرة عن تبديل المواسير التالفة من البويلر اي كيفية يتم السحب


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للجميع على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## جيهان كمال (29 يوليو 2006)

سابحث فى موضوع المعالجة باستخدام الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية ولو توصلت لشئ ساقدمة لكم لكى تعم الفائدة


----------



## كربلائي انا (31 يوليو 2006)

احسنت اختي الكريمة على الشرح الموفق


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (14 أغسطس 2006)

*الفشل في انابيب الغليات*

بارك الله فيك
مع التقدير


----------



## rwanm (4 أكتوبر 2006)

هناك حالات يمكن ان يحدث فيها Critical Heat Flux أرجو توضيحها


----------



## أحمد عبد البصير (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الى الاخت العزيزة الباشمهندسة جيهان 
جزاك الله كل خير 
احمد ماهر - مهندس كيميائى - جامعة المنيا - مصر


----------



## فيلاديموس (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ماشالله عليكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امجد حميد محمد (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الاخت جيهان انا انوي انشاء معمل صغير ملخص العمل هو
يوجد عندي حوض يحوي مادة الاسفلت(القير) وباستخدام مرجل بخاري يغذي شبكة انابيب بالبخار يقوم بتسخين القير لاذابته المشكلة اني جديد على العملية اريد ان تكون دورة البخار في الانابيب بدون اي محرك وذلك لعدم وجود الكهرباء في المنطقة وارتفاع اسعار المنتجات النفطية واريد ان اعرف درجة حرارة البخار ارجو الاجابة السريعة او على البريد شكرا يا جيهان يا حبيبتي


----------



## chemical82 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

تسلمي جيهان كمال على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي استفدت منها كثيرا


----------



## دمي هندسه (13 فبراير 2007)

يعطيكم العافية على التوسع الجيد والمفيد ونامل ان يكتمل العقد الجيد من المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة اعلاه بكيفية عمل غسيل مناسب بمواد كيميائية وكيف نحدد ذلك للمراجل البخارية .

ولكم تحياتنا


----------



## catcher.2010 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحتوا بدي كتاب عن دراسة مولد البخار (مميزاته وداراته) دراسة اكاديمية يعني قوانين وتطبيقات

إني ارى وقوف الماء يفسده إن سـاح طــاب وإن لـم يـجـري لم يـطب
ولو بقيت الشمس في الفـلك دائمة لملها الناس من عجم ومن عرب


----------



## برزان درويش (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

